
Harry Potter and the Methods of Rationality - tarboreus
http://www.hpmor.com/
======
snarfybarfy
Somebody should print this out and send a copy to Bill Gates so he can put it
on his '5 books to read this year' list!!!

Highly recommended!

------
katrotz
Was wandering is there a printed version?

~~~
tarboreus
Don't think there's a print, you can get an EPUB here:
[https://leanpub.com/hpmor/](https://leanpub.com/hpmor/)

